# serpae tetras getting very dark coloration



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

my serape tetras have changed pigmentation over night, from a very light brownish red, to a very dark brownish tone with little red, wondering if this is normal, or if they are breeding or if i should take caution 


school of 10
29g moderately planted (low tech, low light)
0 ammonia
0 nitrite 
5-10ppm nitrate 
77-79 f

tank has been set up for months, haven't done anything different


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

? any ideas


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Are the fish of both sexes, or do you know which sexes they are ? Colour changes can be part of breeding displays, but if that's what it is, usually only the males would show a colour change, not females. Have you tested water parameters? 
Have there been any other changes, such as new food or new plants or fish ?


----------

